# Fan Details



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I popped the case (4 screws) and looked at the assembly and was as advertised. The original fan is not small but badly placed. Unfortunately the connector to the new fan will require some work. Suggestions appreciated, but I will go down to Fry's today and see if there is something I can buy that will allow a parallel connection without altering the original.

The photo includes the connection, the new fan with the different connection and the post for attachment (blurry). I tried the fit and it looks good with a plastic cynch-down type stay.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Fry's has the right part to make this connection, but the mounting of the fan does not seem stable with the ties. I would not want it to fly around in there. 

BTW, having it off for an hour it starts up without the fan and takes a half hour to kick in, so there is a thermostat, just the internal fan does not move enough air to properly cool it.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Which part at Fry's did you find? Do you have the part number? Do you have photos of it, and how you used it? 

Also, is that fan available at Fry's, too? What's it's part number? 

There is a Fry's within walking distance from my house! 

Where are you mounting it?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is this for the 721 receivers? I hope they can enable a feature to tell us the temperature of the unit and what is and is not the normal range but I highly doubt that htey have a thermometer in there. Maybe someone can have a sensor put in there in a certain spot and figure out the normal range or connect something in there somehow to do this. 

It would be nice to have a feature where it shuts its self off if it gets too hot to save it. Dont some cars have something like that?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Eventually we'll see some hacks on the web. Look what hackers have done with the Tivo. Linux is the way to go... 

I would assume that the processor has a shutoff to protect it from overheating. Most processors designed in the last few years have this....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder what kind of hacks there are going to be for the serial ports and other ports?

I also wonder if it can get hot enough to melt the wires or other things or if it would take a lot to do such.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Broadband???


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I spent some time in Fry's Sunday and the wring is not a problem since there is a connector in the PC fan department that connect t o the already established output labelled above.

I am sure there is a thermostat. It has turned cold in San Francisco and the fan is off in the morning when I wake up. There is still a little heat coming out the side, but eventually the fan comes on and there is an obvious difference. With the fan off you can still, but barely, hear the harddisk.

The problem I have is a secure mounting. The person who did the original job used a tie to attach it to the post between the reciver cards (see photo- blurred). Problem is that because of the curved rear end of the fan a tie will not pull a straight edge of the fax against the post and the two cards- it is sloppy and loose. I checkedall the fans at Fry's and they all seem to have similar problems. 

I hope that the person who did the original post can take a photo of how he mounted the fan, because I think I have a good part.


----------

